# VirtualBox and Bridging with lagg0 on host



## skeyby (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I have a strange problem with VirtualBox I just installed on an old FreeBSD 7.2-p4 (I can't upgrade it right now, just to anticipate your further questions  )

I created a FreeBSD (8.2 but I don't think it matters) machine inside and set its NIC 1 as bridging, hooking it to Host's lagg0. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work. I did all the usual checks, like kernel modules, attributes of /dev/vboxnetctl and such but I can't get it to work: no communication of any kind toward the outside world.

I switched the NIC 1 to NAT and everything just-works.

My question is, do any of you bridge upon a lagg0 interface? I'm afraid there's something clashing between the lagg0 MAC masquerading and VirtualBox's own. 

Is it possible?

I'll double check anything again, in the meantime if you have any suggestion...


----------

